# Crashed on Tuesday - 6 broken ribs and scrapes



## DCLane (28 Apr 2016)

I posted on my status that I was in hospital;

On Tuesday evening I rode home and got my youngest to training on the new MTB track at Appleton Academy. Adults could go too so I brought my Felt MTB.

All went well until I went over a jump, probably too fast, and the bike twisted as I landed. It was a big drop and at speed. Very winded I thought it wasn't serious; my helmet's got a big crack but my thoughts were that it was just bruising.

Cue a few hours later and a trip to A&E as it wasn't getting better. They rushed me through, put me on a board and put morphine into a cannula. Dewsbury A&E were great; Cat scans and X-rays later it showed no head or hip damage besides scrapes and bruising. However I'd broken 6 ribs, two of them in 2 places.

The registrar was shocked I'd walked into A&E. When I told him I'd continued riding round the MTB track after crashing he just said "you're a nutter!"

They blue-lighted me to Pinderfields, where @Richard A Thackeray works (thanks to Sarah on SAU 36/37 please Richard) where they checked me all yesterday.

The hip's very swollen and numb, my face now has feeling but the ribs aren't great - and I presume it'll be 4-6 weeks to recover.

I'm now out, on Tramadol, and it'll be a few weeks to recover. I've a Coast-to-Coast ride at the end of next month with my youngest. I WILL BE THERE, so for now I'm going to be a good patient.

And the bike (my old Felt Q200) - it's a bit more battered than before but basically OK.


----------



## Rooster1 (28 Apr 2016)

Get well soon and thanks for sharing your trail tale.


----------



## Haitch (28 Apr 2016)

Ouch, GWS.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2016)

A very BIG ouch get well soon


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2016)

Crikey!

Nutter indeed, leave it to the young-uns, pipe and slippers all the way for you now 

GWS


----------



## ianrauk (28 Apr 2016)

GWS Bud.... one cracked rib is nasty.. 6? Blimey.....


----------



## steve50 (28 Apr 2016)

Time to put the MTB to bed methinks, we don't bounce back like we used to, GWS 



DCLane said:


> I've a Coast-to-Coast ride at the end of next month with my youngest. I WILL BE THERE,



In spirit or as a spectator, can't see you riding again so soon.


----------



## rugby bloke (28 Apr 2016)

Double ouch !! Get well soon. I take my hat off to you sir, I cracked a rib playing rugby and that was bad enough, cannot imagine what 6 feels like. Take care with the recovery.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2016)

Oh, dear, the classic 'Jump to feet in embarrassment, look around for witnesses, and shout out "It's okay, it didn't hurt"' 

I hope you do recover in time for that C2C ride but most websites seem to suggest at least 6 weeks for fractured ribs to heal and presumably you will not be able to do much exercise between now and then?

It was interesting reading the medical advice, which seems to have changed in recent years. Deliberately taking deep breaths and coughing hourly to keep the lungs clear - ouch! Also, they don't seem to like taping/bandaging the chest now because it inhibits deep breathing and can lead to pneumonia!

I foresee a few sleepless nights ahead ... 

GWS, David!


----------



## Jayaly (28 Apr 2016)

Ouchie. Get well soon.


----------



## coffeejo (28 Apr 2016)

Ouch, GWS.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Apr 2016)

Get well soon, David. Hope you make C2C. And merely a side issue, for reasons such as this I hope they don't downgrade the A & E at Dewsbury.


----------



## fossyant (28 Apr 2016)

Can't be having you breaking more ribs than me though... I only broke 4, although two vertebrae get the win !!! 

Jumps, you nutter.

Just take it easy and watch the tramadol/tramadon - it will bung you up. Remember to try and breath properly as you can get chest infections if not breathing properly. My stats went down to 70% so was on oxygen for a week.

I'd give it a good week at least before you hop on a turbo. I've twice got back riding within a week, but it's very painful, and you won't be able to pull on the bars. Do expect the pain to last quite a while longer than 6 weeks. Twice it's taken me much longer than 6 weeks to get pain free. This time, the rib pain was gone soon after I left hospital. The painful thing about hitting the ribs is all the soft tissue surrounding the ribs, that's agony.

Take it easy and I'm sure you'll be OK for the charity ride.

Glad it's not worse !!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Apr 2016)

DCLane said:


> Cue a few hours later and a trip to A&E as it wasn't getting better. They rushed me through, put me on a board and put morphine into a cannula. Dewsbury A&E were great; Cat scans and X-rays later it showed no head or hip damage besides scrapes and bruising. However I'd broken 6 ribs, two of them in 2 places


Thankfully, you're here to tell us the tale
Sadly, we see a few who can't


DCLane said:


> The registrar was shocked I'd walked into A&E. When I told him I'd continued riding round the MTB track after crashing he just said "you're a nutter!"


Some of them are 'straight-talking'
Was that the Reg, at DDH, or PGH?


DCLane said:


> They blue-lighted me to Pinderfields, where @Richard A Thackeray works (thanks to Sarah on SAU 36/37 please Richard) where they checked me all yesterday.


I will when I go back, as I'm on annual-leave/lieu-days, & return on Sunday


Digressing slightly, this was the PGH ED Doctors on Wednesday, (Strike Day), Vicky (SIster in charge) & a couple of the Nurses





All in green are Consultants, barring Shakir, he's a Staff-Grade (front left, next to Hannah, with apron on), & 2 locum Consultants peeking over shoulders on the back row
There's a few missing, as they'd have been on other shifts

Tuesday & WEdnesdays were the days to be in ED (A&E), as it was practically all Consultant cover


----------



## ANT 666 (28 Apr 2016)

Ouch! GWS and try not to laugh.


----------



## Scoosh (28 Apr 2016)

DCLane said:


> All went well until I went over a jump, probably too fast, and the bike twisted as I landed. It was a big drop and at speed.


 Enough time to have those "this is not turning out well" thoughts .... 


DCLane said:


> Very winded I thought it wasn't serious; my helmet's got a big crack but my thoughts were that it was just bruising.


"just bruising" ?  How much pain would you need to think "Oh-oh, I think something's broken ? 

Serial nutter - but absolutely brilliant ! 

GWS and continue to be a 'good patient'.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Apr 2016)

Ow. GWS


----------



## Glow worm (28 Apr 2016)

All the very best for a swift recovery DCL and I hope you make next month's ride.


----------



## screenman (28 Apr 2016)

All the best for a speedy recovery.

I must admit to being a bit more careful than I used to be, but that is more down to the fact that if I do get damaged there will be no income, which is a scarey thought for most self employed.


----------



## MiK1138 (28 Apr 2016)

Argh Sore one, GWS


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Apr 2016)

Glad to hear the bike was ok.


----------



## marshmella (28 Apr 2016)

Blimey , makes my falling off last week and ever so slightly grazing my knee seem a bit tame! GWS.


----------



## DCLane (28 Apr 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Some of them are 'straight-talking'
> Was that the Reg, at DDH, or PGH?



This was at DDH. And yes, A&E plus PGH had consultants doing the junior doctors' role; which for me as a patient was great.


----------



## PK99 (28 Apr 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, dear, the classic 'Jump to feet in embarrassment, look around for witnesses, and shout out "It's okay, it didn't hurt"'
> 
> I hope you do recover in time for that C2C ride but most websites seem to suggest at least 6 weeks for fractured ribs to heal and presumably you will not be able to do much exercise between now and then?
> 
> ...



When I've had cracked ribs, sitting up in a comfy armchair was by far the best way to sleep. Lying in bed and turning over was hellish.


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Apr 2016)

Gordon Bennet! I cracked a rib once and I haven't shut up about it since. And that was 22 years ago. You're a hard nut and no mistake Gunga Din.


----------



## fossyant (28 Apr 2016)

Did you tell the hospital staff you did it on a jump ! I bet they went


----------



## fossyant (28 Apr 2016)

You will need to sit up to sleep at first - you'll feel like you are being crushed. I'd never broken ribs or any bones in over 40 years, then did it chasing the kids round a swimming pool on holiday ! Then Sept 14 when I was knocked off last time, and then November 15. 

Growing old disgracefully is what it's about. 

PS how are your ears ! 




From the roasting your missus gave you !


----------



## DCLane (28 Apr 2016)

PK99 said:


> When I've had cracked ribs, sitting up in a comfy armchair was by far the best way to sleep. Lying in bed and turning over was hellish.



Agreed. That's what sent me to A&E in the first place.

Someone has kindly lent me a reclinable chair that's perfect to sleep in.



fossyant said:


> PS how are your ears !
> 
> From the roasting your missus gave you !



SWMBO is OK at the moment - but more worried than I am. She's been great over the past 48 hours so a big treat is needed when I'm well.


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Apr 2016)

Gws...you definitely win at cracked ribs trunps!!!.

Six!!

Ouch


----------



## BrumJim (28 Apr 2016)

2 rules of cracked ribs:
1. It will be unbearably painful until just after you are convinced that it will never end.
2. You will be restricted to a handful of comfortable positions for sitting and lying. And these will get increasingly uncomfortable.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2016)

When I had my chest problems, I had several weeks of sporadic feverish coughing before the clots finally knocked me out. The coughing got so bad that I developed terrible pain in the back of my rib cage. My GP reckoned that the coughing fits might have cracked a rib. It sounded unlikely to me but I've just been reading about cracked ribs and that CAN be one of the causes. That was bad enough - I definitely wouldn't fancy 6 of them at once!


----------



## Dayvo (28 Apr 2016)

I wish you a full but no-so-quick recovery. You need to slow down a smidgen. 

All the best, DCL.


----------



## vickster (28 Apr 2016)

Ouch GWS


----------



## cyberknight (28 Apr 2016)

Nutter !

GWS


----------



## Leaway2 (28 Apr 2016)

My golden rule, try and keep the wheels on the ground at all times  GWS.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Apr 2016)

GWS


----------



## 13 rider (28 Apr 2016)

Get well soon and heal strong sounds nasty


----------



## growingvegetables (28 Apr 2016)

Ouch. You're a nutter . And get well soon!


----------



## Soltydog (28 Apr 2016)

GWS & hope you're back on the back & fit in time for your coast to coast


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Apr 2016)

GWS - I've broken one rib and that hurt like heck, so I can only imagine what 6 of them feels like!


----------



## Mrs M (28 Apr 2016)

Ouch ya 
GWS


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> My golden rule, try and keep the wheels on the ground at all times  GWS.


A good start, but I have managed to crash many times without my wheels leaving the ground until very late in the crash, if at all!


----------



## Stevec047 (28 Apr 2016)

Ouch I hope you heal quickly nasty. Oh and yes I am surprise you were able to continue riding and then walk in to hospital.

Gws


----------



## oldfatfool (28 Apr 2016)

Gws. Remebwr at your age bones take time to heal


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Apr 2016)

Ouch..nasty..hope you feel better soon!


----------



## fossyant (28 Apr 2016)

oldfatfool said:


> Gws. Remebwr at your age bones take time to heal



How dare you.. 6 weeks... professionals we are (professional old fools)


----------



## fossyant (28 Apr 2016)

I can't imagine my nieces and nephews doing stuff I do, I can imagine my son doing it, insulin pump in tow doing stupid stuff.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2016)

At least your latest purchase hasn't been damaged!

Walking into A&E isn't always believed by those working there.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Apr 2016)

A like to your post because you're here to tell us the tale!
A bit reckless at your age imo, this mbiking carry on ...  
GWS!!!!


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2016)

ANT 666 said:


> Ouch! GWS and try not to laugh.


He better hope he doesn't sneeze.

He only got out so there'd be no chance of a CC visitors queue.


----------



## Milzy (28 Apr 2016)

Get well soon I'll be checking that track out soon.


----------



## Bianchi boy (28 Apr 2016)

I don"t know, 300 klm in one day then six weeks in bed get well soon and enjoy the Giro


----------



## Saluki (28 Apr 2016)

Ouch! Get well soon and don't watch anything too hilarious on the TV. Ribs take a while


----------



## sight-pin (28 Apr 2016)

Wow not good.....Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## simon.r (28 Apr 2016)

Ouch indeed! Get well soon.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Apr 2016)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 126408
> 
> At least your latest purchase hasn't been damaged!
> 
> Walking into A&E isn't always believed by those working there.



That does happen!!, as heard by myself, & anecdotal evidence, as told to me, by attending ParaMedics & Police (be it cyclists, or motor-bikers)

As for arriving by Ambulance either...........


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Apr 2016)

GWS, must be darned painful!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Apr 2016)

Ouchy, ouchy. GWS.

I smashed myself up, as some in here will recall, on the road in April 2012. The NHS were awesome both in the immediate aftermath and in the follow-up. I rode London to John O'Groats in May 2012. The human body's ability to repair itself is awesome*.


*though one hip is still a different profile to the other.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> That does happen!!, as heard by myself, & anecdotal evidence, as told to me, by attending ParaMedics & Police (be it cyclists, or motor-bikers)
> 
> As for arriving by Ambulance either...........
> 
> View attachment 126444


I try to stay no longer than needed, mention bed/ward and I'm asking for the discharge paperwork.


----------



## fossyant (29 Apr 2016)

How are you feeling today ?


----------



## john59 (29 Apr 2016)

Gws, sounds nasty!


----------



## DCLane (29 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> How are you feeling today ?



Stiff but OK thanks. My hip's the worst as it feels like it's being pulled apart as the swelling goes down.

Overall I'm not as bad as I thought. At least so far ....


----------



## raleighnut (29 Apr 2016)

Ouch GWS.


----------



## vickster (29 Apr 2016)

Ice on hip. Big bag of peas, wrapped in tea towel, 15-20 minutes, 3 times a day should help swelling

Do not eat peas once used like that


----------



## PK99 (29 Apr 2016)

DCLane said:


> Stiff but OK thanks. My hip's the worst as it feels like it's being pulled apart as the swelling goes down.
> 
> Overall I'm not as bad as I thought. At least so far ....



ICE for the hip. Heavy duty painkillers for the ribs. - don't try and be a hero, you need to breathe deeply and cough to qvoid chest infections.You will have several weeks of real pain peaking after about 6 days. If you need to cough, hold a pillow aginst your chest to minimise movement of the broken bits of rib against each other, yes that is as painful as it sounds.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Apr 2016)

I'm hoping this means I'm in with a shout of beating you on the Strava climbing challenge this month

...and Get Well Soon of course


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Apr 2016)

Ouch! 

Gws


----------



## Nelson_Longflap (29 Apr 2016)

Very Painful  

At least you walked away from the landing, although I'm not sure that means it counts as a good landing. 

GWS


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I'm hoping this means I'm in with a shout of beating you on the Strava climbing challenge this month
> 
> ...and Get Well Soon of course


With one day left!!


----------



## Bollo (29 Apr 2016)

I already did the GWS on the status, so all I'll say is leave the pedal tractors alone.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Apr 2016)

Oh my! May the force be with you.


----------



## tribanjules (29 Apr 2016)

Get well soon sir !
i did similar 12 months ago, driving 100 miles home with broken leg


----------



## The Jogger (29 Apr 2016)

Wow that was a bit dangerous, hope you're feeling better. Just out of interest, how many CTs did they give you? Sounds like you got the best of treatment.


----------



## DCLane (29 Apr 2016)

The Jogger said:


> Wow that was a bit dangerous, hope you're feeling better. Just out of interest, how many CTs did they give you? Sounds like you got the best of treatment.



I remember 4; head, abdomen, shoulder and full body. There was also a chest X-ray whilst I was on the body board. However I _may_ have missed some as they'd put the morphine in and I don't usually have anything stronger than 1/2 an aspirin!

Having the junior doctors on strike meant that it was consultants and registrars on duty - highly unusual but great care was shown by all involved.


----------



## Buck (29 Apr 2016)

Bad luck there DC. Hope you cope with the ribs whilst they heal and the hips on the mend too. 


BTW is that Appleton Academy in Wyke?


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2016)

Those boards are not the best thing to be laying on.


----------



## DCLane (29 Apr 2016)

Buck said:


> BTW is that Appleton Academy in Wyke?



Yes. It was on their MTB track. My son's club (Kirklees Cycling Academy) uses it once a fortnight.

Have you been on it?


----------



## DCLane (29 Apr 2016)

classic33 said:


> Those boards are not the best thing to be laying on.



True. I've been lent an electric recliner which is a godsend.


----------



## Buck (29 Apr 2016)

No I've not been on it but work a stones throw away from there!


Edit: I didn't even know they had a MTB track!


----------



## Dec66 (30 Apr 2016)

Jaysis! Just read this having read you Chris Hoy Sportive giveaway (which I'd have loved to have taken you up on, but can't).

Get well soon fella! And MTB is for kids


----------



## Lonestar (1 May 2016)

Hope you recover quick.GWS.


----------



## cyberknight (1 May 2016)

Ive got man flu because its the long bank holiday weekend , for some reason the wife thinks a trip to ikea is more important than bike riding , i think i would rather have a cracked rib than look at furniture ...............


----------



## HarryTheDog (1 May 2016)

Just came across this thread, I would just like to add a GWS. 6 ribs is just extreme bad luck.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2016)

Been meaning to ask, where are the broken scrapes!
Greys throws no light on where scrapes are.


----------



## Trickedem (1 May 2016)

Ouchie. Gws. Try to avoid laughing and sneezing in my experience.


----------



## DCLane (1 May 2016)

classic33 said:


> Been meaning to ask, where are the broken scrapes!
> Greys throws no light on where scrapes are.



Down my RH side from my middle all the way to my ankles. Currently I've turned a shade of deep purple all down that side, across my back and my front. I look like a long beetroot!


----------



## avsd (1 May 2016)

I had one cracked rib once and it was sore. So big 'OUCH' Take your time before rushing back to the bike and heal well.


----------



## Oldbloke (2 May 2016)

Ouch! GWS...


----------



## rideswithmoobs (2 May 2016)

Get well soon from a fellow Yorkshire man you shouldn't have been in Wyke were they are all alike, it was always going to end badly  best of look for the C2c


----------



## Chris432626 (3 May 2016)

Hope you're back to 100% soon.


----------



## DCLane (3 May 2016)

An update: doc says I can't go back to work yet but was surprised when I walked into the surgery this morning. She'd a house visit planned instead!

Otherwise I'm healing OK, but slowly. I keep forgetting that I'm injured and twist/bend with a sharp reminder afterwards


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 May 2016)

Confirms what I already knew, you are crazy  I hope you get well soon 

A couple of years ago I came off on the Selby Sportive at a about 5 miles an hour on a corner that had been 'dressed' with gravel  and thought nothing of it and carried on then I discovered I had cracked 2 ribs, then 2 weeks later did the Otley Sportive I have never been in so much pain on a bike.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2016)

I missed your post earlier. Painful. Recover quickly, and I wouldn't recommend going to see your favourite comedian until the ribs have started healing.


----------



## Hicky (5 May 2016)

Get well soon.....no comedy films etc.


----------



## adamangler (6 May 2016)

Pinderfields is nice at least, thats my local 

Funny, for all the dangers of road cycling and the very limited amount of mtb ive done, my only semi serious incident have been on a mtb, i cam off bad on the track at dalby a couple of years ago. Nothing broken but the most pain ive been in from biking, ive only ever come off road bike when stationery, long may that continue.

get well


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 May 2016)

Another one here who had missed your initial post.

I'm another who came off on an MTB course (actually a skills weekend for women only in mid Wales) and got up and carried on at couple of years ago... I then drove home and waited several days before a chest infection got the better of me along with a really sore thumb. My helmet was in 5 pieces and I was more interested in getting it replaced to go on holiday than actually being able to wear it (which I wasn't) due to brushing all down the left side of my face. I walked into my GP's surgery, got sent to the local A&E for x-rays who promptly separated my husband and I for a chat with me about domestic violence! My husband hadn't even been with me at the time!

1 cracked rib, several bruised. Head and thumb in tact... Forehead badly bruised, black eye but no eye issues... Oh and a chest infection...

Best wishes and get well soon. Take it easy for a while, says the one who has really had to learn the hard way that I don't heal as well anymore!


----------



## DCLane (12 May 2016)

2 week update:

The bruising has almost all gone, along with much of the rib pain. No chest issues apart from it still hurting but no-where near as much. I just need the ribs to connect now ...

However my hip's become really swollen on the side I landed. I _hope _this goes down soon as it's uncomfortable.

On the upside I've borrowed a turbo trainer which I hope to be on from this weekend and the reclining chair I was lent is a god-send; I'm getting 7-8 hours sleep a night which was better than I'd hoped for. However I still can't lie flat as I can't get up. And I keep forgetting I've damaged my RH side and doing stuff I shouldn't with it. Which then hurts.


----------



## coffeejo (12 May 2016)

Good to hear you're on the mend.



DCLane said:


> And I keep forgetting I've damaged my RH side and doing stuff I shouldn't with it. Which then hurts.


*facepalm*


----------



## DCLane (20 May 2016)

An update: Today I got a 20 minute turbo trainer test 

No rib pain but the hip bursitis hurts at the top. So basically a mixed bag; no issues where the major damage was done but the bursitis isn't getting any better through driving as road vibrations make the bursitis hurt. I basically think I need to get back onto a bike more and drive less for anything to heal properly.


----------



## HLaB (20 May 2016)

Ouch sorry to read this @DCLane GWS I'm only and heal well and fast! I'm only on page 1 I hope before I get to the end you are well on the road to recovery!


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2016)

It will come. Not done much on the turbo myself (smart trainer and Zwift) as I've been walking about a fair bit, and that's enough at the moment.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jun 2016)

Thanks for all the well-wishes. An update:

We've just finished riding the Coast-to-Coast - and yes, I was able to ride it  https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-57post-4306019

Steady riding meant the ribs and hip weren't strained - with the hip going down a lot over the past week (it's still 6cm further round than the LH one but it _was_ 14cm further!). It helped riding with an 11-year old but all went OK, despite one rib not being properly joined yet. I _did_ say I would be a good patient and I'd be there, but up until Saturday I _really_ wasn't sure.


----------



## snorri (2 Jun 2016)

Well done!
Remember you are still recuperating, so no unneccessary risk taking.


----------



## Stephenite (4 Jun 2016)

That's great news @DCLane! Everything is going in the right direction


----------



## DCLane (10 Jul 2016)

A further update just over a month on - and not a good one:

The hip's still not great - I can do up to 40 miles but it's got to be ridden slowly. Physio starts this Friday to see what can be done.

Also 1 or 2 ribs haven't joined at both ends from the multiple breaks. I've been referred for x-rays and possible surgery on Wednesday.

So far I've had to pull out of 400 and 600k audaxes plus 2 time trials (10 and 25 mile ones). I'm hoping to be OK for a 50 mile TT in September plus my club's 120 mile ride so I won't be riding much from late July to mid-August when I'm on leave.


----------



## Bazzer (10 Jul 2016)

Take it easy and personally I'd try to manage your expectations re the TT.. IME hips, whether bruised or broken take ages to recover.


----------



## steve50 (10 Jul 2016)

Good luck with the recovery, unfortunately we don't bounce back like we used to.


----------



## jefmcg (10 Jul 2016)

DCLane said:


> I've been referred for x-rays and possible surgery on Wednesday.


take everything into account. The NHS was ready to operate on my unhealed clavicle, that wasn't giving me any problems. Check the positive results from surgery, the expected side effects, the possible side effects, whether the surgery is urgent etc etc.

I was pretty well being lined up for a 2 hour operation, with a best case scenario of months of rehab and an endless list of possible side effects to relieve me of pain and discomfort that I wasn't suffering from. And the surgery could literally be done in 15 years as within the next four weeks. 

(but if they are offering surgery to sort your hip out, sounds like you should take it)


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> take everything into account. The NHS was ready to operate on my unhealed clavicle, that wasn't giving me any problems. Check the positive results from surgery, the expected side effects, the possible side effects, whether the surgery is urgent etc etc.
> 
> I was pretty well being lined up for a 2 hour operation, with a best case scenario of months of rehab and an endless list of possible side effects to relieve me of pain and discomfort that I wasn't suffering from. And the surgery could literally be done in 15 years as within the next four weeks.
> 
> (but if they are offering surgery to sort your hip out, sounds like you should take it)


Another one here with an unhealed fracture in my left Clavicle but the consultant doesn't want to 'pin/plate' it as it is too close to the end and as he put it
"You're going to continue cycling"
"Yes" (me)
"If I plate it then next time you come off you'll be in trouble if you land on it, how many times have you broken it before"
"The left one, this will be the third time"
"Oh I thought it was the 4th time"
"No I broke my right one once"


----------



## h1udd (11 Jul 2016)

More importantly, how is your kid recovering ? .... Nothing is more damaging to s child than have there dad turn up somewhere then proceed to old man injur themselves by trying to play .... Cue, sprained hip on the dance floor, broken face trying to use the scooter, collar bone snap from a bouncy castle etc etc  

P.s ... Only joking, nothing is cooler than a badass dad !


----------



## DCLane (25 Sep 2017)

It's been a while since I've updated this thread:

- In September last year they discovered that no scan had been done of my hip area  
- Cue a scan which found some issues (tendons, fluid)
- I was then referred in November to a specialist (supposedly) who was useless [so I'm not sued they were called Health and Connect, but maybe the other way round] as they didn't do the service they promised the doctor and took weeks to process a response
- In February I was referred to a specialist, then the correct one, who I saw and asked for X-rays and a better scan
- The X-rays showed I'd also fractured my pelvis in the crash
- The enhanced MRI showed torn tendons and fluid
- In June I had a painkilling operation for the tendons
- Last weekend I had a major op to remove the fluid, scarify the tissue and hopefully stick it all back down. I'm just out from that, where they discovered I'd also split my IT band  . Chapel Allerton Hospital in Leeds have been lovely throughout the process since February.

Recovery will be 3 months, back on the bike after 6-8 weeks when there might be an operation on the tendons.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2017)

DCLane said:


> In September last year they discovered that no scan had been done of my hip area
> - Cue a scan which found some issues (tendons, fluid)
> - I was then referred in November to a specialist (supposedly) who was useless [so I'm not sued they were called Health and Connect, but maybe the other way round] as they didn't do the service they promised the doctor and took weeks to process a response
> - In February I was referred to a specialist, then the correct one, who I saw and asked for X-rays and a better scan
> ...


************ But you thought you might as well squeeze a 1,400+ km LEL in here to kill time time while you were waiting ...?


----------



## PK99 (26 Sep 2017)

DCLane said:


> It's been a while since I've updated this thread:
> 
> - In September last year they discovered that* no scan had been done of my hip area *
> - Cue a scan which found some issues (tendons, fluid)
> ...



As in "Lovely but incompetent"? Who was managing your case?


----------



## DCLane (26 Sep 2017)

PK99 said:


> As in "Lovely but incompetent"? Who was managing your case?



I was under my own GP until October and it was the original A&E admission who didn't scan the hip, then the GP and physio who didn't check. The referral to Chapel Allerton meant I didn't start with them until February but since then it's been good.



ColinJ said:


> ************ But you thought you might as well squeeze a 1,400+ km LEL in here to kill time time while you were waiting ...?



True. And that didn't include a 730km practice LEL 2 weeks beforehand


----------



## PK99 (26 Sep 2017)

DCLane said:


> I was under my own GP until October and *it was the original A&E admission who didn't scan the hip,* then the GP and physio who didn't check. The referral to Chapel Allerton meant I didn't start with them until February but since then it's been good.



My observation, from two pretty awful A&E failings for my wife (Undiagnosed fractures and untreated open fracture) and outstanding A&E care for me (DVT) is that once consultants are involved (in my wife's case, both times) and in my case a well defined consultant specified computer based treatment algorithm, things go well, but there are gaping holes when trainee doctors are left to their own devices.


----------

